# Good news over at NICTD



## Metra Electric Rider (Jul 22, 2020)

Apparently the West Lake Corridor has come in well under budget: 









West Lake Corridor contract comes in at $110M less than original bid


The Northern Indiana Commuter Transportation District’s board approved a $534.9 million West Lake design-build contract with a consortium of two Chicago companies, F.H. Paschen and Ragnar Benson Construction.




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## jis (Jan 13, 2021)

FTA, NICTD sign $173 million FFGA for South Shore Double Track project


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 13, 2021)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Apparently the West Lake Corridor has come in well under budget:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jis said:


> FTA, NICTD sign $173 million FFGA for South Shore Double Track project



Bravo bravo for commuter rail in the Chicago Metro area! Part of the dream for expanding local rail service is utmost importance for the environment, relieving traffic congestion and reducing carbon emissions, while enabling locals to get to jobs, shopping, and entertainment. Certainly a quality of life enhancement.

Strengthened local commuter systems also make it easier for people arriving at Amtrak to continue and get closer to their final destination. To find out more about local transit systems, go to this site... and be impressed with the dream of local rapid transit becoming a reality! ☺ ☺ ☺ 






urbanrail.net > metro - subway - light rail







www.urbanrail.net


----------

